# Do I need new boots and bindings?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I've been snowboarding a few years now..off and on..but noticed that maybe my boots are TOO losse in the front. I have to literally get on my toes to turn.

Is this because the front of the boot is too soft. I used to ski and I remember we leaned but the front of ski boots are hard/stiff enought to do that.


Should me snowboard boots be stiff like that?

--

Also do bindings really make a difference? I have the ones (platic) that came with my snowboard when I got it 5 years ago.

I have an Elan 155cm. No complaints about the board..but curious regarding my boots and bindings.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Your boots should be pretty snug. Your heel should not lift in them, and your toes should be pretty much right at the end of the boot when standing up. As far as the bindings, it will be your preference. Bindings and boots have come a LONG way in 5 years so maybe go shop around. Don't order your boots online, go try them on in a store and buy the ones that feel the most comfortable and lean forward in them after you get em on tight to make sure your heel doesn't lift off the sole of the boot when you are standing on your toes. It sounds like your boots don't fit right.

Oh yeah, and in my opinion, a good solid pair of bindings does make a big difference.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Boots and bindings are your direct link to your board and are the most important pieces of equipment that you will own.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

wow, I didn't know your heel was supposed to stay in place when I lean. Yes, they come up big time. I think for thethe board and bindings are ok..but the boots came along witht he package as well and it just feels loose. I just feel that it took way too much effort to turn. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

also, when trying boots on, remember that they will have a tendency to "pack out" over time and get around 1/2 size bigger. this doesn't mean you should buy a boot that's too small now, but a little snugness is ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

*hello guys , newbie here.. im going snowboarding for the first time in about another week and wanted to ask ..since the bind and the boots are the most important equiment..do i have to buy the same brand or can i mix match them..board too? and does binding ever break?*


----------

